#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-09-25
<HakanS> God kväll.
<GunnarHj> Hejsan
<trixon> Hej
<johanre> Hej
<JoWa> Afton.
<HakanS> Kan vi avvakta 5-10 minuter innan mötet börjar?
<trixon> ok
<johanre> Helt ok för mig
<GunnarHj> funkar för mig
<HakanS> Sådär. Då är jag redo.
<HakanS> Välkomna till mötet.
<HakanS> Vi är ju inte så många här, så jag tycker det räcker med att välja någon som skriver protokollet.
<HakanS> Förslag?
<GunnarHj> JoWa?
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<JoWa> OK.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Någon måste leda mötet framåt. Du som kallade kan väl göra det?
<HakanS> OK.
<HakanS> Fick telefon.
<GunnarHj> Skall vi behandla protokollet medan vi väntar på HakanS?
<HakanS> Protokoll från förra mötet
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te36/Protokoll
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te36/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Inga invändningar här.
<HakanS> Ok för mig
<HakanS> Inga invändningar?
<JoWa> Inga invändningar mot det protokoll jag skrev. ;)
<HakanS> Då går vi över till nästa punkt.
<trixon> Det var all tid jag hade, tack för mig.
<HakanS> Rapporter från grupperna
<GunnarHj> Finns väl bara en grupp, och morpa avrapporterade i forumet.
<HakanS> SÃ¥g bra ut.
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt?
<HakanS> Att göra-listan
<GunnarHj> Jag har lagt till två nya punkter sedan förra mötet: Dels en om den avstannade forum/organisationsöversynen, dels en om IRC.
<GunnarHj> Barre skulle kika på IRC-punkten när han får tid efter semestern.
<johanre> Forumgrupperna är dock uppstädade
<GunnarHj> johanre: Menar du att den punkten kan anses vara avklarad?
<johanre> Ja, så långt som de städuppgifter Lao gav mig, vill säga.
<GunnarHj> DÃ¥ markerar jag den som avklarad senare, om ingen protesterar.
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<HakanS> Själv ska jag börja titta på portal-punkten.
<HakanS> Något mer att nämna om att-göra-listan?
<HakanS> Annars kan vi gå över till nästa punkt.
<HakanS> E-legitimation
<GunnarHj> Min punkt. Presenterad i agendan. http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/861/detail/
<JoWa> Inga invändningar mot diskussion med Telia.
<HakanS> Jag har heller inga invändningar mot detta.
<HakanS> Kör på Gunnar.
<GunnarHj> Ok, då anser jag mig ha gemenskapens mandat att gå vidare. Tack!
<HakanS> * Tid för nästa möte
<HakanS> 23/10 kl 20.00 ??
<GunnarHj> Låter bra. Släppdagen för Utopic. :)
<JoWa> Hm, får se till att vara uppdaterad och klar kl. 20 då.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Menar du du eller utopic? ;)
<JoWa> Jag blir nog aldrig uppdaterad, men förhoppningsvis Ubuntu.
<HakanS> DÃ¥ spikar vi det.
<HakanS> Några övriga frågor?
<GunnarHj> En sak:
<GunnarHj> Den här gången hade vi klarat av förra mötets protokoll efter en halvtimme. Då tröttnade trixon (vem det nu är). Vi måste anstränga oss att starta på utsatt tid och köra på i lite högre tempo.
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS> Helt rätt Gunnar.
<HakanS> Bättring utlovas.
<GunnarHj> Då är jag nöjd. :)
<HakanS> Då förklarar jag mötet avslutat och tackar alla för deltagandet.
<JoWa> Tack.
<HakanS> Nu väntar hushållsarbete.
<GunnarHj> Fortsatt trevlig kväll, alla!
